# James Dean Crash Site



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 11, 2015)

I have customers all over the state of California that call me for service on meat preparation and meat packaging machinery. I get to see a lot of the state and get to work on diverse equipment.
Every place i go to seems to have some interesting piece of history either near the facility or on the way to the facility.

I made a trip to Paso Robles, Ca this morning to work on a high speed meat wrapping machine for a contracted grocery store chain.
On the way home i took a couple shots of the highway signs where the actor James Dean lost his life September 30, 1955 in his Porsche 550 Spyder . 
He Was pronounced dead at 6:20 pm in Paso Robles War Memorial Hospital
The location is at the junction of Hwy 41 and Hwy 46(Route 466 then) about 2 miles east of the postage stamp of a town called Cholame.
Cholame has 1 other landmark, a restaurant.

There is a higher density of cattle than people in the surrounding areas.

Here's a wikipedia link to his death:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_James_Dean

Here's pictures of the road signs...





the second picture was taken last year. the sun prevented a good picture of the sign today.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...cVPjADMi4oQT_qoDABw&tbm=isch&ved=0CEEQMygOMA4


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...cVPjADMi4oQT_qoDABw&tbm=isch&ved=0CDQQMygBMAE

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...cVPjADMi4oQT_qoDABw&tbm=isch&ved=0CDMQMygAMAA


Too bad he lived too fast.
RIP


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 11, 2015)

I used to get over there quite a bit when I was in the Guard.  There used to be a really good BBQ place there, but I haven't been by there in years.  If you turn right just after you go under the 101 underpass on the 46 as you go into town, it's just a few hundred yards down on the left.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 11, 2015)

Was it Big Bubba's Bad BBQ???, i have eaten there B4


 i passed it today!


:thumbsup2:


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 11, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Was it Big Bubba's Bad BBQ???, i have eaten there B4
> 
> 
> i passed it today!
> ...



That sounds familiar.  It's been years since I was there, but it had really good BBQ.  That's not that easy to find in California, so It was memorable.


----------

